# New Zealand schools like South Africa



## Cloff78 (Sep 8, 2019)

My wife and I are considering moving to New Zealand
We are US citizens but born and raised in Durban
We'd like our son's to grow up in the same culture as us, with cricket and rugby, surfing etc. 
I wanted to know if NZ has boys only high schools like South Africa that wear uniforms like Durban High School or Glenwood high school?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Do a search for New Zealand Boys only High schools and lots come up.....


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Cloff78 said:


> My wife and I are considering moving to New Zealand
> We are US citizens but born and raised in Durban
> We'd like our son's to grow up in the same culture as us, with cricket and rugby, surfing etc.
> I wanted to know if NZ has boys only high schools like South Africa that wear uniforms like Durban High School or Glenwood high school?


Yes there are boys and girls only schools. Certainly are where we live in Tauranga and cricket, rugby, soccer, surfing etc is common place.


----------

